# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Insert data on Date tables

## jhaydee

Hi,

Just want ask how to insert dates (e.g. day of month(1-31, day_of_week-1-7,day_name=Sunday to Saturday, month_name = Jan-Dec) to tables to be filled-up from 1-365.

Thanks.
jd  :Confused:

----------

